# Santa Pod 2010 Main Event



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Well its that time of the year again :devil:RAIN:devil:, bank holiday,and we are off to SantaPod for the 2010 FIA MainEvent is anyone on here going sat looks like a rain off but sunday,monday will be ok ,me i will be working in the AA/FC Mongoose funny car pit come along and say hello.http://www.santapod.co.uk/e_main.php


----------

